# Need 2 for Destin Deep Sea Charter on June 17



## adotson85 (May 7, 2013)

We have chartered out the Backlash with Cpt. Mickel in Destin on June 17 and need two more people to join. Text or call Andrew at 865-591-8497 if you are interested in joining us.


----------

